# Would you give your 3 yr old horlicks?



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies! As the title says would you give your 3 yr old horlicks to help them settle at night?

I'm only asking cause I had a customer ask me if it was suitable to give to her son at night to help him settle. To be honest I think she was a bit harrassed as he was throwing a tantrum in the shop. I told I didn't know as it wasn't something I had thought of before, but she bought it anyway. I'm not judging her but as I said it never crossed my mind to give this to a child. So what's your thoughts?:flower:


----------



## rosie272

I've never thought about it really? Although I remember getting Ovaltine at night when we were younger and it did make you kind of sleepy :) Maybe at 3 warm milk might do the trick just as well :shrug: It would depend on sugar content etc :flow:


----------



## Blah11

ovaltine is actually quite good for them. I dunno about horlicks though.. what actually is it? The smell of it makes me gag.


----------



## RachA

I don't think it would hurt to give it them - probably better than hot chocolate i would of thought.


----------



## Blah11

they both have looooads of sugar btw so go for light options!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

No I wouldn't if it's got either loads of sugar or artificial sweeteners in. I would stick with warm milk or maybe chamomile tea if they like that?


----------



## babz1986

when Ellie was having a nightmare sleeping, the HV suggested Ovaltine!! when she was 1 lol.. I never gave it to her as I couldn't really see how it would make much of a difference?

I'm not sure what my post is contributing to lol, as I think its a pretty pointless reply but oh well


----------



## RachA

Mum2b_Claire said:


> No I wouldn't if it's got either loads of sugar or artificial sweeteners in. I would stick with warm milk or maybe chamomile tea if they like that?

If the child doesn't have a lot of other sugar in their diet then it'd be ok. The whole everything in moderation thing. My two don't have sweets or anything sweetened very often so the old cup of horlicks wouldn't be an issue - if they had sweets every day then definitely wouldn't recommend it

I'd never give the one with sweetener in it though.


----------



## v2007

I would just give warm milk. 

V xxx


----------



## Blah11

i dont see the point in it really. surely warm milk will work just as well? Milk goes sweet when its warm anyway :shrug:


----------



## xprincessx

Not a big deal to me at all. 3 years is old enough as long as their diet isn't consisting of pure sugar. There's someone on my facebook who religiously gives her 2 year old tea every morning and has done since one...thats worse IMO x


----------



## Cattia

I am not sure, it wouldn't strike me as a particular problem I don't think. I really want horlicks now!


----------



## babz1986

well, just looked on there website as I was intrigued as to exactly what horlicks is lol.. and guess what... there's a cook book with over 40 recipes you can buy that include horlicks!


----------



## sun

I've never tried horlicks but lots of my asian/south asian friends drank it growing up and give it to their LOs!


----------



## minnie83

I remember drinking horlicks and ovaltine at bedtime when I was very young, so don't really have a problem with it. Everything in moderation!


----------



## aimee-lou

Don't see why not. I think warm milk would work just as well though- I give Earl warm milk at night when he's under the weather. 

I can remember having hot chocolate at age 5/6, and horlicks too, and Ovaltine. My mum must have been keen to make me sleep! :haha:


----------



## BradysMum

I would give them warm milk instead, but I would have thought it would be ok. I've never really thought about it


----------



## lepaskilf

I LOVE horlicks, but never really thought of giving it to LO until he's older (he's 2 now).... He does have milkshake everynow and again during the day but it feels different giving them something sugary during the day rather than the night!.... Hyperactivity and all that I suppose!

He has a cup of milk every night before bed.

Sometimes he has some of my tea as he loves it, do you think this is wrong? Even if it's decaff tea?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

How weird, i was drinking a mug of horlicks light (yumyummm) about 7 o clock the other day, and my son came over intruiged wanting to find out what it was etc ( he likes to have sips of tea LOL) and he tried a little bit and spat it out, so needless to say he doesnt like it anywayy :haha: xxx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Thanks for your thoughts ladies!!!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I dont think it would hurt but at the same time its probably best to avoid if it has alot of sugar in it. We sometimes give Connah ovaltine before bed though :)x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

No I wouldnt - can't stand the stuff myself


----------

